# What Type of Vaper Are You?



## KZOR (17/10/16)

Found this while browsing and thought it would be interesting if members could identify with the type of vaper you fit closest with. Most will be a combination but you are only allowed to pick one. 
*
http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2014/10/what-type-of-vaper-are-you.html*
James Dunworth





There are many different types of vapers with diverse interests. For a bit of fun, we’ve segmented these vapers into different categories, but of course you can be a combination of more than one!

*1. The Fledgling*
*

*
We’ve all been here at some point. The fledgling is a beginner vaper taking their first tantalizing steps into the world of vaping.

They’re overly excited about their basic entry-level ecig and are keep to show off their devices to anyone who will listen.

They often won’t know the difference between a CE5 or a BDC clearomiser and ask numerous questions on vaping such as “how long does the juice last?” but we’re always happy to answer these these vapers questions and give them words of encouragement.

They frequently get their vaping terminology confused, but this is not surprising given the secret language of vaping.

As their experience with vaping increases, they usually ‘level up’ and move to one of the following categories.

If you fall into this category, make sure you check out our ecigarette academy to quickly get up to speed on the basics!

*2. The Casual Vaper*
These vapers know a fair bit about ecigarettes and their hardware choice is function over form. These people vape for the pleasure and like to keep their device plain and simple. In fact, most people won’t even know they vape until they see it for themselves.

Their ideal device is one they can grab and go, such as the convenience of an eGo battery with a pre-filled clearomiser which they can carry around easily and not have to fiddle with.

*3. The Tinkerer*



These people have a huge passion for vaping and will not settle for a basic device. They’re a big fan of mods due to their customisation abilities and have turned their love of vaping into a hobby by personalizing their device and sometimes even making them into an impressive work of art.

The tinkerer will always have a tool kit at hand containing everything from organic cotton balls to pliers and are forever ‘tinkering’ with their setup in order to get the best vape possible.

They may have flunked science at school, but their new-found knowledge means they could now teach Ohm’s law better than Mr Ohm himself.

*4. The Mentor*
These are experienced vapers who are always keen to share their new found knowledge on ecigarettes. They do a ton of research before making a new purchase, are curious of new vaping technology and are always on top of new trends.

They love to have a nose at your ecig setup and will offer you advice on what to upgrade to and how to improve your vaping experience. They may even do their own reviews of ecig hardware and eliquid.

It’s great to have a mentor around when a fledgling is present as the mentor will take them under their wing and become their personal tutor.

*5. The Fashionistas*



Fashionistas are more concerned with how their ecigarette looks as opposed to how it performs. Does it match their outfit? Does it clash with their nail-polish? These are all serious questions to these vapers.

One look inside their Louis Vuitton bag and you’ll probably see a range of colourful bling batteries with matching coloured clearomisers, or maybe even a coloured cigalike. Their ecigarette to them is as much as an accessory as their jewellery.

If you’re heading out for a night on the town, employ these vapers as your personal stylist!

*6. The Preacher*
The Preachers are advocates of ecigarettes and will approach any cigarette smoker they see to try and convert them to vaping. A preacher may have even persuaded you to start vaping!

They will talk of their success of moving away from tobacco using their ecig and are also proud of the fact they’ve helped people to switch. You should be proud, Preachers!

*7. The Mixologist*



The mixologist has probably tried just about every eliquid flavour under the sun and have become tired of the pre-made solutions.

They may either make their own eliquid themselves or mix their own delicious concoctions from pre-made flavours.

We love mixologists because they invent amazing mouth-watering flavour combinations and pass on their discovery to the vaping community.

*8. The Sponger*
This is that one friend who refuses to buy an ecigarette of their own, yet can’t keep their hands off yours when you’re with them.

The sponger will insist that ecigs aren’t for them while they are puffing away on your device. The best thing you can do for this person is to buy them a starter kit that comes with their own juices, then maybe next time they’ll keep their paws to themselves.

*9. Cloud Chasers*



If you walk into a room where a cloud chaser’s at, you may be mistaken for walking into a dense fog. These people love to blow clouds of vapour, the bigger and the denser the better! There’s even cloud chasing competitions for these people, where the objective is, you guessed it – who can blow the biggest clouds.

Cloud chasers are often found using powerful mods with VG heavy juice and the only way for them is the sub ohm way.

*10. The Activist*
We salute these vapers for sticking up for the vape community when bad or scaremongering press is released. They care about vaping deeply – not just for themselves but for the greater good.

You can often find them setting up petitions, twitter bombs and attending protests. Vaping would look different, or even not exist at all, if it wasn’t for these vapers.


----------



## KZOR (17/10/16)

I will go first.

3.) The tinkerer


----------



## zadiac (17/10/16)

I'm no 3,4 and 7


----------



## craigb (17/10/16)

A happy fledgling aiming to be a mixologist


----------



## PsyCLown (17/10/16)

I think I am a mix between 3 and 4.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (17/10/16)

3 a bit of 4 and defo 7


----------



## blujeenz (17/10/16)

mostly 3 with some 4 tendencies.


----------



## Renoster (17/10/16)

Tinkerer and cloud chasher...


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (17/10/16)

Tinkerer and heading down mixologist path.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/16)

No 6 The Preacher.


----------



## kev mac (17/10/16)

KZOR said:


> I will go first.
> 
> 3.) The tinkerer


There's a bit of all the choices but having only one I'd say"tinkerer". Though I don't possess a master's skill I just love to tinker.


----------



## Glytch (17/10/16)

7. Would like to be a 3 when I grow up.


----------



## Waine (17/10/16)

I am a no 3, the tinkerer -- this description fits me all the way. I can tinker for hours on end.

Second choice is no 4. I love to help others make the change and to show them the ropes, even though I only know a bit more than the basics. 

In a small way I am a no 9 too. Just watching the way vape behaves, twisting, curling and turning is somehow relaxing. I have a habit of blowing smoke rings, even from my early smoking days. My office sometimes looks like my computer has caught fire. ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (17/10/16)

7 first and then 3 about sums me up.


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/10/16)

I think im a 3 and also streching out onto 4.
And also a 5 but....
I think everyone is a 5 though 
Your drip tip must match your tank and your tank must match your mod and if you use a vape band that must match too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/10/16)

*1. The Fledgling*


----------



## Anneries (18/10/16)

The tinkerer


----------



## GG1 (12/11/16)

I'm definitely a Fledgling who is currently morphing into a Tinkerer - just did my first RBA with the kit supplied in the Subox mini - think I want to make my own coils.... Have no idea where to start...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (12/11/16)

Probably 2 for me. I do a bit of 3 and 7 but more with the aim of keeping things simple, not because I have ambitions to be inventive or good at coiling or mixing.


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs (20/11/16)

Definitely lucky number 7, with a pinch of 3


----------



## kyle_redbull (20/11/16)

2 and 7

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

